# Hello



## Choderboy (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,

New member from Australia. Interested in breeding Mantids primarily for the purpose of Photography.

Here are a few of my macro photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594198861943/

(Sorry , no Mantids yet)

I'm currently reading about fruit fly breeding - seems a good first step.

Any links / info would be appreciated , but I will be searching this forum myself.

Dave


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome Choderboy, from snowy, no hot, no cold OHIO! Sorry the weather changes so quickly here! yesterday it was 76 today is 38F. :lol:


----------



## Mantida (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome! Your photography is stunning. Love the colors in the damselfly ones especially


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------

